

Ask HN: Personal Bills Management (hosted) recommendation? - dotpavan

Hi! I have been looking at hosted solutions for a small group for personal bills management (scan bills, archive in DB) with reminders/alerts etc. Looking around hasnt shown much promise (alternatives to jbilling, citrusdb, etc.) and was wondering if there was anything (preferably FOSS) that you could recommend? thanks..<p>edit- something along the lines of 37signals' solution- http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/585-going-inbox-zero-on-your-paper-mail
======
noodle
<http://www.earthclassmail.com/>

~~~
dotpavan
the 37signals post had one of the comments suggest the same, I chatted with a
rep and found no OCR/search (though coming shortly ~summer, supposedly) and no
reminder/alert (which would again be tied to the ocr capabilities)..

